# Caring for snowboard gear? And cleaning ice/snow off board?



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm just really getting into the sport and wondering what the best way to care for my gear after a day of riding is. I'm going so often right now I usually just pack up after a day of riding and leave it in my car for the next day. But I noticed my gloves and a few other pieces of gear got a RANK stench, and I assume that's from leaving them wet in my bag. Should I be drying all my gear when I get home after every day or boarding or...?

ALSO - Any tips for removing ALL snow/ice from my board? I wipe most of it off with a towel, but so much gets stuck in the crevices of my bindings and not only do I hate it melting in my car but I'm worried about rust forming. Tips?

Thanks


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Don't store your gear in the car.

Let all your stuff dry, especially your gloves, before packing it back up. Plus, what if you ride the next day? You gotta make sure everything dries up for the next shred session.

You should also make sure to wipe off the edges of your board after every trip to ensure they don't rust. Snow/ice in the crevasses of the the bindings isn't really a big deal, but I always wipe my board down as best as I can and then prop it up in my garage to let everything drip off. I'll then wipe off any remaining water later in the day.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Do you have a fireplace? What type of heat in your place? Radiator? Furnace?

I hang my gloves, pants and jacket up or place next to whatever room is the driest or emits the most heat. I.e. I live in an older house that has a big boiler furnace. The room is always hot and dry = dry,comfy gloves for the next day.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

rvcasrfr said:


> Should I be drying all my gear when I get home after every day or boarding or...?


Bingo. :thumbsup:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Keep a sack of rice in the car, it'll absorb the moisture and help keep your gear warm


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

Just try not to leave the gear bunched up. It needs to air out. 

As said before, make sure to wipe the edges of your board with a towel. Also, if you are putting it on a rack on the way home, you can run some wax along the edges to keep any snow or water from getting to the metal.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Bring your stuff in to dry out. It takes what, an extra 2 minutes when you get home? The snow and ice will melt off your board just fine in the garage if you don't leave it in the bag.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Im pretty lazy when It comes to bringing stuff in but I always try to remember to bring my gloves in and hang them up to air out. That stank might be in there forever by now though:thumbsdown: I wear my pants driving home so those get laid out inside to dry overnight. My jacket, hat and goggles are usually dry enough to be able to be left in the car overnight

I dont worry about rust on my edges. It will scrape off on the by the time you finish your second run the next day. But make sure you get most of the loose snow off because that will melt and lead to foggy car windows and just general damp car grossness. I just give it a good wiggle and kick to shake off the loose stuff and glove off the rest. I d ont spend to much time becasue your never going to get it all. Dont leave your board in the car though because it is great theif bait. 

It can be a pain in the ass to lugg all the stuff in the house after a day of shredding but you just gotta do it if you want to be comfortable the next day.


----------

